# The Crash Site Of The "Over-Exposed" B29 Superfortress - June 2018



## mockingbird (Jun 24, 2018)

The Crash Site Of The "Over-Exposed" B29 Superfortress






When I first saw this on here by a fellow explorer (shatner) a few years ago, something made me want to head here and check this out, respect and care of course, but something drew me to it, so fast forward a year and after my mountain climbing around the lake district, I decided I should explore a few places, so the day after camping inside a mountain 1000 plus foot up, I was headed here the next day, on little to no sleep crazy I have to say but none the less this was a target along with a few other places.

The walk was long and in boiling hot weather and bad leg ache from climbing and camping in mountains over the last few days, I really had to push myself not to find the place, but to walk back to the car, honestly my legs felt bad but what an experience this trip actually was, I knew it was going to be hard to really try and photograph this let alone give it my certain twist aswel as show respect, as many up there seemed rather none caring, yet to me I found this rather personal, maybe its the subject matter. None the less I gave it a shot and hopefully it portrays it perfectly my way. A very somber feeling indeed here.

Most know the history on this, but I have included it below.
​_Boeing B29 Superfortress of the 16th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, USAF, crashed at Higher Shelf Stones near Glossop at approximately 11am on 3rd November 1948. Nick-named ‘Over Exposed‘, it got its name from when it was being used by 509th Composite Group to photograph atomic weapon tests for Operation Crossroads at Bikini Atoll two years previously in 1946. Its crew perished that night. The crew had completed their tour of duty and would have returned back to the States three days later. It was en route from RAF Scampton near Lincoln to USFA Burtonwood, near Warrington carrying mail and the payroll for American service personnel - a flight of less than one hour. England was covered with low cloud that day and the flight was to be conducted on instruments. Having flown for the time the crew believed it should have taken them to cross the hill they started to descend. Unfortunately the aircraft had not quite passed the hills and struck the ground near Higher Shelf Stones and was destroyed by fire. 

The aircraft was reported missing and the local authorities and nearby RAF Mountain Rescue Service team were put on alert. At the time the MRS team were on a training exercise in the Kinder Scout area about three miles away. They made their way as quickly as possible to the southern side of Bleaklow to begin a search for the crash site. Arriving at the crash site at around 16:30 they discovered that there were no survivors and with the light fading fast left the recovery of the crew until the following morning. The bodies were recovered from 200-yard long debris trail along with a $7,400 pay-satchel the plane was carrying. After the crash investigation teams had finished the tail fin which still stood up-right was destroyed as it could be seen for miles around and was attracting too many sightseers.

Souvenir hunters and the elements have taken their toll on the wreckage over time. A gun turret was removed at the MOD’s permission and is now in the air museum at Newark. Despite all this the remaining wreckage is still very extensive. Incredibly, a man from nearby Hadfield found a wedding ring at the crash site in the 70’s which turned out to be Capt Tanner’s ring which was then duly returned to his daughter.​_




















































































And after this trip I sat down for awhile and enjoyed the scenery around here... Beautiful.




More coming soon thank you for looking ​​


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jun 24, 2018)

Really like these crash sites since BBB did one of his many findings of the. This one is particularly good because of the remembrance crosses, looks a very interesting site. Also you captured it superbly, great job


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 24, 2018)

Nicely done, you've seem to taken more landscape shots. I think when Shatner posted his pictures I had a look at the accident report but cannot remember where I got the report.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice set of images Mockingbird. First visited this site in 1956 with my uncle who was ex RAF crash recovery. At that time there was still tangible evidence of other crashes and damage done during the WW2, so the wreckage was only special because of the size of the debris field still remaining from the large aircraft. Uncles only words to me as we walked off the summit were 'Remember those young men'. I always have, but it was not until much later in life that I realised he was also referring to 'his' young men, whose bodies he had helped recover during his Service life


----------



## HughieD (Jun 24, 2018)

Ah...you weren't far away MB. Love your take on this place. Doesn't get as much traffic as other places because, as you found out, it's a bit of a yomp. Well worth the effort though and you did a great job photographing it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 25, 2018)

Really enjoyed that mb.i need to get my butt in heat and take the trek up there.i can imagineits a sobering place and you have done it with respect


----------



## smiler (Jun 25, 2018)

Proper Job, beautifully shot, I can empathize with you going a bit further than your leg wanted, must have bin a bugger coming back, loved it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2018)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> Really like these crash sites since BBB did one of his many findings of the. This one is particularly good because of the remembrance crosses, looks a very interesting site. Also you captured it superbly, great job



indeed something compelling about a sad place indeed, the crosses and poppies really make this one above a few ive seen stand out, thank you kindly


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done, you've seem to taken more landscape shots. I think when Shatner posted his pictures I had a look at the accident report but cannot remember where I got the report.



Thank you, I do have many close ups but felt the landscape itself was more captivating from my point of view, rather than close ups of metal and fragments, its definable thats for sure, and I enjoyed it!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice set of images Mockingbird. First visited this site in 1956 with my uncle who was ex RAF crash recovery. At that time there was still tangible evidence of other crashes and damage done during the WW2, so the wreckage was only special because of the size of the debris field still remaining from the large aircraft. Uncles only words to me as we walked off the summit were 'Remember those young men'. I always have, but it was not until much later in life that I realised he was also referring to 'his' young men, whose bodies he had helped recover during his Service life



A very true word spoken right there by your uncle, its a sad if not slightly beautiful place, a very contrasting emotion between both the crash and the landscape, I am glad you appreciate the images, these I was unsure of due to the nature, but hopefully its okay as it is


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Ah...you weren't far away MB. Love your take on this place. Doesn't get as much traffic as other places because, as you found out, it's a bit of a yomp. Well worth the effort though and you did a great job photographing it.



I think I actually went either before or after you by a few days on this, I was indeed up a rather large mountain before this, an evidently got stranded, but I think I posted on your report either about being there or close to your visit 
I had walked 11 and half miles day before if I done this first, I would of enjoyed the walk haha
Thank you!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really enjoyed that mb.i need to get my butt in heat and take the trek up there.i can imagineits a sobering place and you have done it with respect



Thank you mate, highly appreciated, make sure you take comfortable footwear and really plan it, its a hell of a trek if you do what I did (walk the long way around) ha!
Thank you!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 26, 2018)

smiler said:


> Proper Job, beautifully shot, I can empathize with you going a bit further than your leg wanted, must have bin a bugger coming back, loved it, Thanks



I would of been good minus the 11 and half mile walk the day before an mountain climb, im only 30 but feel my knee is around 80 years old compared haha
Glad you liked my take Smiler


----------



## smiler (Jun 26, 2018)

mockingbird said:


> I would of been good minus the 11 and half mile walk the day before an mountain climb, im only 30 but feel my knee is around 80 years old compared haha
> Glad you liked my take Smiler [/QUOTE
> 
> Consult a Chiropractor and it'll last a lifetime


----------



## night crawler (Jun 27, 2018)

Very tastefully done with the photos, you give a sombre feeling to such a beautiful place. I have visted a couple of crash sits near where I live though nothing like what you show in you photos remain


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

smiler said:


> mockingbird said:
> 
> 
> > I would of been good minus the 11 and half mile walk the day before an mountain climb, im only 30 but feel my knee is around 80 years old compared haha
> ...


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

night crawler said:


> Very tastefully done with the photos, you give a sombre feeling to such a beautiful place. I have visted a couple of crash sits near where I live though nothing like what you show in you photos remain



Thank you, sometimes my style works I guess, I've visited a few since this but nothing compared to imagining what it would feel like up there at night, a real moment that's for sure. Appreciated.


----------

